# sweet clover differences



## Sara Alms (Jul 10, 2014)

I have an acre of solid yellow sweet clover ready to bloom in a couple weeks, followed by about another acre of white sweet clover to bloom a few weeks later. Is there any difference in the honey taste these 2 clovers produce to try to super for a single source honey? I know an acre is not a lot of forage, but it looks to be loaded and promising. Thanks in advance. Sara Alms. Minnesota


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think there is a difference in taste but both will be mixed together anyway. a couple of acres will benefit the bees. many plant a few plants to help their bees but all they are doing is make themselves feel good. all you need now is good weather. sweet clovers are a great honey plant as it blooms so long. good luck


----------



## Sara Alms (Jul 10, 2014)

I kind of figured they will be mixed. Also the basswood trees and black locust trees will be blooming soon, so it will be a mix for sure unless I figure out the timing skills of supering. Thanks for your reply. Sara


----------

